# Help me ID this flower, please.



## ChickenWing (Dec 6, 2006)

Please tell me what this is, if you know. I am talking about the little yellow flowers. There is a white clover flower to give you an idea of the size. These are very tiny, but they are all over around my bee yard. Thanks.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like yellow clover..


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Limey said:


> Looks like yellow clover..


Or so-called "Hop" clover, because the flowers look like hops flowers. Bees like it. The clover that is. Not hops.


----------

